# Built in bookcase construction method proposal



## will_s87 (16 Sep 2022)

Hiya I'm going to install 4 built-in bookcase in some alcoves (~1000mm width), I wanted to show my intended construction method and see if anyone had any thoughts or suggestions on the design or method.

the picture I've been given




the desired end result





1st stage - fix full-length battens to the wall and shim out to get them plumb. (~ bottom of alcove is 990mm & top of alcove is 975mm)
the battens are 25mm thick




2nd stage - fit remaining battens to wall.




3rd stage - fit divider




4th stage - fit bookcase - premade - 18mm birch ply sides and 12mm ply back. shelves are dadoed in sides and screwed into the back.




5th stage - scribe the 2 members of the face frame to the wall




6th Stage - fit remaining face frame. and doors





Questions -
I plan to fix the face frame to the carcass of the bookshelf with some lost head nails - any improvements on this?

kind regards


----------



## Argus (16 Sep 2022)

A few tips:


Measure the mean sizes of the space that it will fit into first. Old building or new, do not expect the building walls to be square, plumb or parallel..... they most likely will not be.
Build it as a separate unit with an intended gap all round for ventilation otherwise, in time over years, dampness in the plaster work may be a problem. Leave a space at the base and at the top rear for air to circulate.
Finally, when you have devised a method of fixing, fill the sides to imitate a solid built-in cabinet.

Good luck


----------



## Doug71 (16 Sep 2022)

If you use the method you are proposing I don't think you really need the batons on the wall at the top/back, it should be solid enough just fastened to the ones at the front. If you don't get the back ones exactly in line, plumb and square with everything else (which isn't easy) they will just cause you problems.


----------



## cerro (18 Sep 2022)

I made one in a 4foot 6inch alcove. Screwed batten side and back and front braced in the middle a strong frame work. Then fixed 3/8 plywood on top and 1/8 plywood under Neath the framework is then hidden and at the front I fixed a hardwood batten across suitably routed to look nice nothing can be seen only books and the front hardwood batten, very nice and strong, hope this helps


----------

